# concrete floor stains,finishes



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a customer with a stained and finished concrete floor in his house

He wants to change the color

Is there a way to do that without stripping?

Thanks


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes. If its sealed that has to come off and if it was waxed to protect its worse.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes, abrasion blast. I don't see how a stripper would do any good, most floor stains are sealed with some sort of concrete hardener then polished.


----------

